# MPI / Profibus



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2003)

hallo zusammen,
 folgende frage:

ich habe einen ipc mit einer profibus- schnittstelle und möchte auf eine simatic s7-314 über die mpi- schnittstelle zu greifen.

kann ich mit einer profibus-dp-schnittstelle auf die mpi-schnittstelle zugreifen? sind die beiden kompatibel?

besten dank für eure hilfe.

gruss ulli


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2003)

nein sind sie nicht.

was ist das für eine karte in dem pc? 
ist das ein cp von siemens? der könnte auch mpi.

ansonsten müsstest du an der sps einen cp für den profibus nachrüsten...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2003)

hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort.

das ist ein beckhoff- kompakt- pc mit einem schnittstellenmodul profibus dp.

ich möchte einfach daten aus der simatic 314 holen, ohne diese aufzurüsten. hierzu wollte ich die mpi- schnittstelle verwenden.
aber wenn diese nicht kompatibel sind hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt!

gruss ulli


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2003)

*Vielleicht damit?*



			
				ulli.foertsch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> das ist ein beckhoff- kompakt- pc mit einem schnittstellenmodul profibus dp.
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch diese Adapter Seriell / MPI.. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die Visualisierung das kann.. mit nem Simatic-Manager kann man zumindest so drauf zugreifen. Vielleicht hilfts dir weiter. (Also das Teil kommt nicht an den Profibus, sondern an die Serielle Schnittstelle des Rechners )

Ralf


----------

